# POLL: TTS in Ibis White or Ice Silver???



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

cast your vote. what car looks better. ibis white or ice silver.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

janjan said:


> cast your vote. what car looks better. ibis white or ice silver.


 ice silver! im not partial to say the least :laugh:


----------



## hamiltonia (Oct 11, 2010)

White.


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

what are you talking about? black is obviously the best color.


----------



## Regina_TT (Mar 1, 2008)

*Pink.*


----------



## kendoist4162 (Mar 15, 2010)

OMFG!! Massive fail:screwy:


----------



## DarthTTs (Dec 7, 2009)

NeverOEM said:


> what are you talking about? black is obviously the best color.


 x2


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

> > what are you talking about? black is obviously the best color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 When it comes to a color choice thread I can expect you two to chime in with black :laugh:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

NeverOEM said:


> what are you talking about? black is obviously the best color.


 X3!!! 

But, between the 2, go silver...not very popular for the TTS.


----------



## TT412GO (May 14, 2009)

DrDomm said:


> ...between the 2, go silver...not very popular for the TTS.


 Maybe because all those cool hypersilver TT accents (gas cap, mirrors, wheels) don't pop the way they do on a car with a color contrast. 

But why take a poll on car colors - that's why they offer more than one. 

Of course some believe that Henry Ford had it right with the model T (you know who you are) :wave:


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

NeverOEM said:


> what are you talking about? black is obviously the best color.


 1. i didnt ask for the best color..  

2. i am not interested in black anymore, i am hung up on these 2 colors. 

thanks for your input :thumbup: 





TT412GO said:


> Maybe because all those cool hypersilver TT accents (gas cap, mirrors, wheels) don't pop the way they do on a car with a color contrast.
> 
> But why take a poll on car colors - that's why they offer more than one.
> 
> Of course some believe that Henry Ford had it right with the model T (you know who you are) :wave:


 
i took a poll because personally i cant decide in which i like better, and wanted some other opinions i guess. 


the tts i had lined up got sold on me even with my deposit down on the car. not sure how the dealer got away with it but they screwed me over... i guess i did get my deposit back but  as to how they sold the car without my consent as i was wanting to purchase the vehicle.. go figure.. im waiting for another tts to pop up somewhere...


----------



## NeverOEM (Dec 17, 2007)

go white.


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

> > what are you talking about? black is obviously the best color.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ask the TCL.


----------



## IzzyA3 (Aug 11, 2008)

Once you go black, you can't go back


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

IzzyA3 said:


> Once you go black, you can't go back


 
hahah funny im quite the opposite after having black i pretty much would never own it again haha but it looks sick as hell :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

gotta keep it German and get the silver! nothing more german than a silver car:thumbup: hides dirt and grime well in between washes and its a metallic color versus the ibis is plain gloss white:thumbup:


----------



## McTTS (Mar 25, 2010)

Silver hides dirt because it looks like dirt. I'll take anything over silver. :screwy:


----------



## TheSandeman (Jan 12, 2011)

> Silver hides dirt because it looks like dirt. I'll take anything over silver. :screwy:


 :facepalm:


----------



## IzzyA3 (Aug 11, 2008)

black look awesome after a wash or a wax, but a day or two later, or even driving down the street while a guy is using his leaf blower and you see every dust particle on the shiny black paint. 

then there's the issue of every single scratch or swirl mark being magnified when the cars in the sun. and don't get me started on how much I regret not spending $700 for a clear bra because now I have a thousand tiny little chips on the front of my car. 

so all the being said, black looks awesome for the day you wash your car. the rest of the time, silver is more practical. maybe a metallic grey is the way to go.


----------



## kreggin (Feb 28, 2010)

*Ice Silver*

No self respecting German car in French surrender white. Ice Silver is alo an easy keeper, looks amazing detailed. Usually I go for Basalt black metallic, but my first couple Audis were silver. When it came time to order the ease of care and thermal advantages of silver won out. The orange was very temping....


----------



## Stevelev (Mar 4, 2004)

After 5 Audis (a silver, 2 blacks, a deep sea blue as well as my current white one), no question my fav colour is white (bonus that it's $475 less expensive than silver). Based on ibis being non-metalic, tiny scratches or swirls can't be seen compared to all metallic as well as darker colour cars.


----------



## janjan (Jul 26, 2006)

Stevelev said:


> After 5 Audis (a silver, 2 blacks, a deep sea blue as well as my current white one), no question my fav colour is white (bonus that it's $475 less expensive than silver). Based on ibis being non-metalic, tiny scratches or swirls can't be seen compared to all metallic as well as darker colour cars.


 WEEOO x 232234y23423475237528365 squared to the power of a ghazillion :thumbup:


----------

